# PLEASE TAKE A MOMENT AND READ.......... HONNEYBEE ???



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

*I am wondering if ANYBODY has heard from a fellow FFer called HONNEYBEE??

She hasnt been on line since 20/7/2008 and myself and some other ladies are worried about her!
So i was wondering if anyone has a contact number for her or have spoken to her!!
She posts on the Spring 2008 parenting thread and the Yorkshire Bumps & Babes thread!!

Thank you for taking the time out to read this post

Liz xx*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't have any details for her Lizzy  

It does seem strange that she's not been on, she did after the house move didn't she?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi hun,

Yea she came back when she moved back to uk, i know she was moving again but that was ages ago  
Thanks for replying  

x x x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't you have her mobile no? I thought you did her birth announcement....


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea i did, it is here Danish number!
You have a good memory hun


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Last time i spoke to her on here was after she had moved back to the uk, sorry cant be of any help


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

LizzyM said:


> Yea i did, it is here Danish number!


Danish no as in house number or mobile? (If mobile - I'm sure you have but have you just called it anyway?)

Nothing else was happening with her was it? I mean see moved back to the UK but was there anything else?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I have tried it and nothing huni!!

Thanks Nikki!!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

Lizzy - from reading her posts I'm guessing she's got older children?  Maybe with it being the holidays she's not managed to get online.  I only manage it by staying up late - or if I get a minute when they are playing "nicely"!

Hope you get in touch with her soon.

Ashy


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I just thought i would let you know that HONNEYBEE got in touch with me this morning and she is ok  

Thanks for you help ladies


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad she is ok hunny


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG sorry girls!!

aaww lizzy you star!

as I said in my pm to you. Things have been a little tough. Fraja has been poorly with her reflux to the point of being admitted to hospital 3 times now. her medicine was only helping when they first raise the dosage then after 3 days it wouldn't make much difference so she stopped feeding and was losing weight. 

she has now been changed to omeprazole and this is the second week and fingers crossed it seems to still be helping.

Oh and we moved house 2 wks ago too so all that unpacking then repacking to unpack again has took a lot of our time. the internet connection in this house is useless we are constantly moving around the house to get a reception.

all in all it has been a very busy few months I don't know where this last six weeks off school has gone. 

anyway... I AM BACK   

see you back on the boards  

mitch
xx


----------

